# Vispas 2015 Fragen



## Spiker86 (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo 
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr in einer Tierhandlung den vispas 
Gekauft..
Habe einen vorläufigen vispas bekommen und die Karte kam ca. 2 Wochen später!!
Nun zu meiner Frage.;da ich nichts per Post bekommen habe um den vispas 2015 zu bekommen,
Muss oder kann ich einfach wieder zu dieser Tierhandlung fahren?
Bekomm ich dann wieder den vorläufigen und später die Karte?
Hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen!!
Verein ist Groningen/drenthe!!
Danke schonmal und einen guten Rutsch euch allen!


----------



## Mikey3110 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Ich kenne es von uns so (Federatie Midden Nederland), dass die Karte im nächsten Jahr in dem Laden liegt, wo du den Vispas gekauft hast.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Ich habe bei dem Angelladen, wo ich den her habe, gerade angerufen. Der sagte in einer Woche, als ich aber fragte ob der 2te geht, wollte er unsere VISpas bis dahin besorgen.

(Da hat es mit meinem Holländisch hoffentlich gut geklappt )


----------



## Spiker86 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Heißt für mich jetzt also..
Übernächste Woche rüber nach Holland zu der Tierhandlung!
Und m dort wartet dann mein neuer vispas!!
Wenns denn so ist würd ich mich riesig freuen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Ich weiß es nicht sicher, daher habe ich vorher angerufen und der Ladenbesitzer wollte die besorgen.


----------



## Spiker86 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Ich fahr nächste Woche mal rüber!!
Dann bin ich schlauer..
Wollte sowieso mal kurz rüber zum Spinnen..
Falls die Karte nicht dort ist sollen sie mir halt 
Erstmal wieder den vorläufigen geben!!


----------



## Ulwert (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Den Vispas musst du dir jedes Jahr neu kaufen es sei denn du bist Mitglied in einem Hengelsportverein ( ohne irgentwelche Verpfichtungen)und hast einen Bankeinzug , dann kommt der Vispas automatisch


----------



## Bronco84 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Mitglied in einem Verein wird man in nl immer. Nur manche fordern die Karte beim Verband fürs Folgejahr erst an wenn das Mitglied bezahlt hat wiederum andere vereine bestellen für alle Mitglieder. Wenn der vispas dann nicht abgeholt wird wird er im Juni an den Verband zurück gesendet. 
Ich hab mich mittlerweile zur Lastschrift entschlossen. Immer vorm 1.1 im Briefkasten  und auch noch 12 Euro günstiger. 
Gruß bronco


----------



## Ulwert (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

war 2 Jahre im HSV Heerenvenn hat nie geklappt obwohl Bankeinzug (Sogar NL Konto) seit letztes Jahr bei hsv"de tjonger" jetzt klappt es Vispas schon da.


----------



## Spiker86 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

So..
Ds ich erst seit Anfang September Mitglied bin 
Sind die neuen schreiben an alle Mitglieder bereits rausgegangen 
Also müsste mein schreiben Anfang Februar wohl kommen
Mit der Aufforderung zu bezahlen..danach wird dann der vispa 2015 verschickt!!


----------



## Ulwert (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

wenn du Bankeinzug hast?


----------



## Spiker86 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Ich hab kein Bankeinzug!
Du bekommst ne Rechnung die du bezahlen musst!
Wenn du bezahlt hast wird dir der vispas geschickt!


----------



## Ulwert (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Das kenn ich so nicht , musste mich immer selber bemühen evt.lag es an dem Verein bei dem jetzigen klappt es jedenfalls.


----------



## Spiker86 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Die Frage ist halt immer noch 
Ob ich einfach wieder nach Holland fahren könnte 
Und mir im Geschäft einfach wieder einen kaufen könnte?
Also hinfahren bezahlen,den vorläufigen bekommen und dann 
1ne Woche später kommt dann der vispas?


----------



## Bronco84 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*



Spiker86 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt immer noch
> Ob ich einfach wieder nach Holland fahren könnte
> Und mir im Geschäft einfach wieder einen kaufen könnte?
> Also hinfahren bezahlen,den vorläufigen bekommen und dann
> 1ne Woche später kommt dann der vispas?



Ja könntest du. Dann könnte es dir aber unter Umständen passieren das du doppelt bezahlst bei deinem Verein. Denn wenn ,wie du schreibst ,der Zahlschein noch kommen soll von deinem "alten vispas "will der ja auch bezahlt werden. 
Willst du dich bei einem anderen Verein anmelden geht das auch. 
Dann zahlst du halt bei beiden Vereinen die jeweiligen gebühren für den vispas und fertig. 
Anschließend könntest du dir  sogar die sogenannte "dubbele afdracht"
( Gebühr die zur sportvisserij nederland geht) wiederholen da du diese doppelt gezahlt hast. Bei denen auf der Seite gibts da extra nen Link.  Ist natürlich kein muss. |supergri.  
Wissen aber viele nicht das das geht. 
Also zu deiner Frage nochmal. . ja du kannst dir so viele vispässe kaufen wie du magst da man auch in mehreren Vereinen zu gleich sein kann.#6
Vom gleichen Verein noch einen vispas zu kaufen macht wenig Sinn  ( persönliche Meinung )


Gruß bronco.


----------



## Ulwert (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Ich würde einfach zum Verein Kontakt aufnehmen und nachfragen,dann hast du Gewissheit ob  der Vispas kommt oder nicht.


----------



## forest27 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Das mit der Kontaktaufnahme ist gar nicht so einfach wenn man kein  Holländisch kann .Ich habe es diese Woche versucht aber die können auch  kein oder nur sehr wenig Deutsch.

Hat von euch auch jemand so ein Anschreiben bekommen bzw. kann dies übersetzen ?


----------



## Ulwert (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Ja kann meine Frau , die ist Niederländerin,wird aber Abend werden ,die ist noch zum Kinderärgern,ist Lehrerin,meld mich dann


----------



## Ulwert (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Hast du das vielleicht ein bißchen deutlicher ? Man kann nicht wirklich was erkennen.


----------



## Spiker86 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Kontaktaufnahme ist Käse!!
Wenn ich Kontakt aufnehme mit meinem Verein wird immer nur gesagt 
Es wurde an die Federation weitergeleitet!!toll hilft mir nicht weiter weil niemand sich zurückmeldet!!

Mir geht's darum das ich wieder Angeln kann in Holland !!
Ich habe bis heute keine schreiben zur Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen!!??
Also wollte ich lediglich wissen ob ich in ein angelladen fahren und mir einfach einen wieder einen holen kann!!
Wieso sollte ich dann zweimal bezahlen??

So langsam bekomm ich dabei nen Krampf!!
Habe Urlaub und komm nicht ans Wasser in Holland


----------



## zanderzone (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Ich weiß gar nicht, wo das Problem ist!
Entweder du schreibst ne Mail an die Fedration (auch in deutsch).
Oder du fährst zu dem Laden, wo du deinen Schein gekauft hast! Dort wird der für 2015 auch liegen! Aber ein bissl eigeninitiative wäre nicht schlecht.

@forest: Einfach 32 € auf das Konto von Bosvelt überweisen! Deinen Schein haste dann nach ca. einer Woche im Briefkasten. Im Verwendungszweck schreibste einfach deine Vispassnummer!! Oder holst ihn bei Bosvelt ab.


----------



## Ulwert (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

geh einfach einen kaufen passiert nichts bezahlst nur einmal


----------



## Spiker86 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Eigeninitiative ist ja schön und gut!!
Aber wenn man nur hin und her verwiesen wird,
Auf keine Mail vernünftig geantwortet wird seit Anfang dezember,weder vom Verein noch von der Federation hat es nichts mit keiner Eigeninitiative zu tun!!

Werde morgen vor Ort mir einen neuen holen..
Danke trotzdem für eure Hilfe...


----------



## Spiker86 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

@ulwert bist du in auch im Verein excelsior?
Seh grad du aus Uplengen kommst


----------



## Ulwert (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Nein ich bin in  H.S.V de Tjonger  Makkinga in Friesland .


----------



## forest27 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*



Ulwert schrieb:


> Hast du das vielleicht ein bißchen deutlicher ? Man kann nicht wirklich was erkennen.



Hier sollte es besser zu erkennen sein !


----------



## Ulwert (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

meld mich heute


----------



## Ulwert (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Hengelaars verenigung  „ONS GENOEGEN“ Gorssel

Es heißt übersetzt das du deinen Vispas abholen oder bestellen kannst bis zum 15.06.15
Am 21.06 wird er an die „Sportvisserij  Nederland zurückgeschickt.

Du kannst aber das Geld(32€) auch auf die aufgeführten Konten überweisen dann wird der Vispas zugeschickt, Kontonummern sind aufgeführt.
Die Mitgliedsnummer bitte mit angeben,04-01-234
Du kannst dir den Vispas auch persöhnlich  unter angegebener Adresse abholen.
Montags, Dienstag, Donnerstag, Freitag oder Sonnabend zwischen 10-17 Uhr.
Abmelden vom Verein bitte vor dem 01.10.15
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## forest27 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Hey danke für die Übersetzung !


----------



## Ulwert (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Kein Thema


----------



## Bronco84 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Was ist eigentlich aus dem gorssel See geworden ? Sollte der nicht mal verschlammt werden ? Nur aus Interesse. Ich war da nämlich auch schon mal im Verein. 
Gruß bronco


----------



## zanderzone (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

@Forest: Falls du überweißt, dann auf das Konto von Bosvelt! Geht viel schneller als die andere Bankverbindung.

@Bronco: Is noch zu beangeln.. Es wurde schon Schlamm verklappt, an einigen Stellen, aber es ist noch nichts zu merken.. Also, eigentlich alles so wir früher..

Gruß
Timo


----------



## forest27 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Der Tip kam leider zu spät !    Aber ich gebe euch bescheid wie lange es gegangen ist , sobald er da ist !#c


----------



## filli8183 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Hallo zusammen,
Habe im Dezember meine vispas Karte bekommen.
Ich habe im November 37€ für den vispas + 11€ für das Nachtangeln bezahlt.
Heute kam mit der Post der Aufkleber für die vispaskarte.
Auf dem Aufkleber steht 3/2015... Ist dies richtig ?
Ich dachte die 3 ist für das angeln mit 3 ruten... Und für das Nachtangeln bekommt man einen Aufkleber mit einem Mond.
Oder irre Ich mich


----------



## zanderzone (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Da hätte ein Halbmond drauf sein müssen! 
Scoll mal nach unten! Dort siehst du die Symbole:

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm


----------



## forest27 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*



forest27 schrieb:


> Der Tip kam leider zu spät !    Aber ich gebe euch bescheid wie lange es gegangen ist , sobald er da ist !#c



Heute ist er angekommen .


----------



## zanderzone (20. Januar 2015)

Na das ist ja auch ruckzuck gegangen!! Dann ma viel Erfolg für 2015!!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*



filli8183 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Habe im Dezember meine vispas Karte bekommen.
> Ich habe im November 37€ für den vispas + 11€ für das Nachtangeln bezahlt.
> Heute kam mit der Post der Aufkleber für die vispaskarte.
> ...



Das haben die dann mal wieder verwechselt. War bei mir letztes Jahr auch, nur andersrum. 
Hat ungefähr 10 emails und 2 Monate gebraucht, bis ich den richtigen Aufkleber hatte, Nur bei Dir ist das so, das Du 15 € gespart hast..... Also wenn Du mit dem 3 Ruten Aufkleber auch was anfangen kannst, würde ich Dir empfehlen den Nachtangelaufkleber einfach neu zu bestellen.


----------



## filli8183 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Habe mir über Vispass Bestellsystem die Erlaubnis fur das nachtangeln gekauft . 10€ hat mich das gekostet. Dafür wie der Kollege sagte 15€ gespart.sind die selbst schuld
Nun hab ich bezahlt 37€ vispas 11 € 3 Ruten und 10€ Nachtangeln


----------



## Spiker86 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Vispas 2015 Fragen*

Nun ist auch mein vispas für 2015 angekommen!!
Das ganze hat solang gedauert weil ein Software 
Problem bestand!!was rund 600 Mitglieder betroffen hat!!
Aber es wurde auf Nachfrage eine Bescheinigung verschickt 
Das einem berichtigt zu angeln ohne aktuellen vispas!!
In diesem Sinne!!

PETRI HEIL!!


----------

